# Arggg... PIR Pains



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a couple of Nerve Center prop controllers that wanna use this year with PIRs and I am not having much luck getting this things to trigger.. I am pretty sure its teh PIR vs the Nerve Center.. 

PIR has NC relay and Tamper..
Layout on the PIR is as follows
1 TAMP
2 NC
3 VIN+
4 GND
5 RLY
6 NC

I have tried just wiring a light into it as well to see if i can get it to go out and no luck.

So i have 12V + going to 3 , 12V- going to 4 , a Jumper between 3 and 5 , 6 going out the + on the LIght . - on the light goes direct to - on the 12V supply.. Since this is a NC relay the light it lit up.. However when the LED on the PIR lights up that its detectign movement the light still stays lit.. no Opening of the circuit.. Any ideas?

I have ordered some differnt PIRs from a local haunt supplier who said they will work with the Nerve Center so im not screwed for the big day.. but i would like to figure out these cheap China PIRs if possible.. Model # is Orion EL-55 PIR


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Does it work if you use a separate power supply for the light and don't steal it from the PIR power?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

First, you say #2 and #6 are both 'NC' contacts? Are your sure one of those isn't a 'NO' contact? I don't think that should stop the circuit from changing state, but might be something to look into.

As DarkOne ask, what happens when you use a separate power supply for the light, or just disconnect the light... do you hear a 'click' indicating the relay changing state? I would wonder if your 12V power can't supply enough current for the PIR, relay and light?

Also, guess the PIR is supposed to run on 12V, not something higher? Do you have other units to try? All of them acting the same or just this one?


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Go to the downloads for this product and the wiring diagram is there.
I wonder if you didn't just get a defective unit? Did you try using contacts 1 & 2?
Is there voltage on the contacts without the jumper installed? Just my thoughts.

http://www.eurox10.com/Product/Security/JablotronSerie60/EL-55.htm


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have my Nerve Center hooked up to a PIR much like this I think. I'll have to look at the wiring as I don't remember exactly how I did it but for some reason I think I had to do something not straight forward. It wasn't just hooking up three wires to +,- and in as you'd think. I'll try to take a look at it when I get home and maybe get a picture to show what it is I can't remember!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a 12V 5A power supply supplying power to both the light and the PIR so i can't imagine there isnt enough power.. The light is a 12V trailer light 

Yes this is diagram i am seeing.. No NO circuits on this the first 2 screws are the Tamper Circuit .. so its not even in play here.

I dont hear any clicking of the relay changing state (which i figure I would) .. i have 5 of these and so far have attempted this with 1 / 2 so its possible i have a defective relay on the ones i am testing.. Ill try with the others ..

Mr Oct if you can grab a photo that would be awesome


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll also check voltage on the contacts.. My guess is no because the light wont light if i dont have the jumper in place.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Grabbed another one and can't hear any clicking of relays.. I think i might be technologically challenged.. picked up another fairly cheap one off amazon that NO/NC and getting no results out of that one either.. Grr.. and its approaching quickly


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

The specs on the alarm output contacts state 10 Watts Max. I wonder if you have exceeded the wattage and welded the contacts shut. As a side note you may or may not hear a clicking of the relay it depends on the type of relay, a ssr has no mechanical parts in it.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Checked mine and what I have is a bit different than you, I only have 5 inputs in the PIR(NC, C EOL, +,-) but in case it helps I have the + and - the wired the same, and I have the NC going to the nerve center IN, My "difference" that I couldn't remember is I have a jumper between my PIRs C input and the - input. I know I had to play around with that to get the nerve center to funciton the way I wanted so you may want to try a different jump combo.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Mr Oct.. 

I played with a new one i got last night that has NC/NO options on it and got it functional and its hitting 100% of the time now.. Other than the fact it looks like the Nerve Center will only trigger around every 45 seconds or so.. It see the trigger before then but wont go off.

I also have 2 more PIRs from a haunt prop (hauntedhousecreations.com) vendor arriving today that will work and the vendor has given me the wiring diagram to make it work with a Nerve Center.

As for the wattage that might be a possibility. I think its an SS relay since there is no click.. i tried with another one just pulling voltage from the Nerve Center and got same results so i dont think thats the issue.. its probably just crap sensors from China.


----------

